# New cat tunnel



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I finally got my cat tunnel. Cinderella was inside it before I even had my camera out. 













"Mom, it was sooooooo warm!"














Cleo was checking it out while Cinderella was inside.













Then the twins discovered the tunnel.





















































Where's Charlee?













Buddies












Cali












Charlee - thinking about how tough her life is.....













Bedtime. Did you brush, Cali?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The second and last pictures are truly hilarious! You should submit them to cheezburger with a clever caption  

I am so glad to see everyone checked it out and seemed to enjoy it... now it might be thoroughly ignored for a few days, before regular usage patterns are established - prepare for it :lol:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah cool! Where did you get it! Your girls seem to really love it. 

*off to find out what happened to Cali's leg*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got the tunnel free from Craigslist and this is what happened to Cali:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=45438


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute, glad they all liked the tunnel


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It matches Cinderella beautifully! Looks like a lot of fun :lol:


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh my gosh! they are sooo cute!
and look at the 2nd picture...haha!

lovely! /\_/\


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Great pics, Marie!  The kitties really love your brilliant find. 
And nothing seems to slow indomitable Cali down.  
rcat


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats to your furbabies on their new toy. I know my baby Lucien loves his 'el cheapo nylon tunnel toy.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks a good toy, my smoggies would lose interest too quickly and not to mention the falling out over it.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh good, so it seems he wasn't a psycho axe murderer. That's nice. I'm glad the diva likes the tunnel too! Her face is so cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, whew! But he had the coolest cats ever! They both greeted me at the door and one of them just started chatting me up! One was a pretty sleek black kitty and the other one, I'm not sure what kind, looked a little like bengal markings, but also slim and sleek. He liked my hair and wanted to rearrange it for me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love the pictures! I'm glad Cinderella got out in time!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent these pictures to one of my best friends, who's a mom, but used to not get the "my cats are my babies" thing. She's starting to, she likes my pictures and stories now.

She called me up laughing so hard. She said my pictures are just like hers - but instead of her kids' toys scattered all over the room, I have kitty toys everywhere in the pictures. She said, "They really *are* your kids, aren't they?"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> She said my pictures are just like hers - but instead of her kids' toys scattered all over the room, I have kitty toys everywhere in the pictures. She said, "They really *are* your kids, aren't they?"


Finally! Someone who GETS it!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kitty burritos!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Purritos! (phrase borrowed from mousehunter)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

marie73 said:


> "Mom, it was sooooooo warm!"


AWWW!!!!!! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

they are soo cute together lol :lol:


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

my cat's would LOVE that tunnel


----------

